# Boot into bootloader or recovery?



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I am going to flash Apex RC2 or CM4D2, but want to know beforehand what key combinations will boot the D2 into both stock recovery and the bootloader screen.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## liquidsteel30

Hold X to boot into the stock bootloader. Then the magnifying button on the keyboard to get pasy the android.

the UP arrow on the keyboard to get into the bootloader to SBF


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

liquidsteel30 said:


> Hold X to boot into the stock bootloader. Then the magnifying button on the keyboard to get pasy the android.
> 
> the UP arrow on the keyboard to get into the bootloader to SBF


Awesome, so getting into recovery and bootloader are both Power+X with a different key from the little android icon?

MUCH thanks for the quick reply, no less. Hopefully I won't need to use this information. But, I much prefer to have the information long before I need it.


----------



## DryZebra

I believe you mis understood him. Press X+power to boot into stock recovery. You should see a green android. Press search.

OR

Press up+power to boot into the bootloader for sbf. You should not see anything. Not even the moto symbol.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"DryZebra said:


> I believe you mis understood him. Press X+power to boot into stock recovery. You should see a green android. Press search.
> 
> OR
> 
> Press up+power to boot into the bootloader for sbf. You should not see anything. Not even the moto symbol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


Appreciate the clarification! At first I thought it was a single key combo to boot into some sort of BIOS type menu, then pick either recovery or bootloader from there. Not sure WHY I thought that, sine no other Motorola android phones I've have work that way, not even my crappy Devour.


----------

